

Don't be a douchebag: Best practices for game mechanics in your web app - brandnewlow
http://blog.meatinthesky.com/presentation-dont-be-a-douche-best-practices

======
DannoHung
Why should you "avoid leaderboards"? No explanation under that bullet point. I
like leaderboards that let me see how I've done in real games against my
friends (XBox Live Arcade has a great implementation of this). What's wrong
with using them in an app?

~~~
wortiz
It depends on whether you want your users to compete against each other or
not.

Take in example reddit trying to avoid becoming digg and hacker news trying to
avoid becoming reddit, what is everyone trying to avoid? Competition for
points and essentially leaderboards.

However for something like games leaderboards are essential as they can
provide an incentive to keep playing.

~~~
jeff18
HackerNews has leaderboards though. <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
hugh3
Though interestingly there's no longer a link to the leaderboard on the top
bar.

------
xiaoma
I didn't really find enough value in the slides to justify the time consuming
36 clicks to get through them. I'm sure it may have been a great talk, but
what do we get out of the page, exactly?

Is video or at least audio available anywhere?

~~~
sachinag
The takeaways are in the last few slides (the text is on SS if you scroll
down).

Sadly, this BarCamp didn't record anything. :(

